# a really old photo of me



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

from many many years ago, lol I wasn't even 200lbs then 

I'm one of those people that has very few photos of myself, lol I'm the one that's normally hiding when he sees cameras coming out


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

here's one just after I disclocated my knee with Aneta Florczyk from Poland, World's strongest woman 2003 and now Europes Strongest woman 2004


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

lol, cant see much with your top on


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

well I think people might have thought it a little odd if I'd been walking about at the Europes strongest woman comp topless!


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

lol, would be funny though


----------



## ShowMe (Sep 23, 2004)

Biker aye...you look a bit of hard ar5e mate 

how old were you in that first photo?


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

ShowMe said:


> Biker aye...you look a bit of hard ar5e mate
> 
> how old were you in that first photo?


lol lots of people say that but it couldn't be farther from the truth

28-29 I'm 35 now.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

you could do with a shave but not bad.


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

robdog said:


> you could do with a shave but not bad.


hair advice from someone who's ginger


----------



## Carnivore (Apr 7, 2004)

somthing about your eyes & the goatee in the first pic really remind me of that guy from american history X. dont know if thats a compliment or an insult sorry!


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

lol it's probably more of an insult


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Carnivore said:


> somthing about your eyes & the goatee in the first pic really remind me of that guy from american history X. dont know if thats a compliment or an insult sorry!


Good spot that mate. You do look kinda mean for an old man mate!! :bounce:


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

I look even meaner when I eventually meet up with you


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

Carnivore said:


> somthing about your eyes & the goatee in the first pic really remind me of that guy from american history X. dont know if thats a compliment or an insult sorry!


I thought exactly the same thing mate!


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

there is an uncanny resemblence to " B-real " who is the lead singer outa Cypress Hill, i,ll let you pick him out for yourselves, oh and ive noticed you have something in common with him Biker you both like to " Puff on a phat blunt ",lol, you must know them Biker your around the same age as me and i was into them big time.

I looked for something bigger and just by himself but couldnt find any. Oh and he is extremly cool, to boot.  .


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

aaaahhhhhhh biker thats fightin talk i wouldnt take that lol


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

see it or agree, have i just blown my chance of working with you .


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lol john

time to gripe now boy!!


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

Sawed off shotgun, hand on the pump,

left hand on a forty, [puffin on a blunt]

Pumped my shotgun, [****** didn't jump]

Lala la la lala la laaaaa...

nah I've no idea who you're talking about


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

Sawed off shotgun, hand on the pump,

left hand on a forty, [puffin on a blunt]

Pumped my shotgun, [****** didn't jump]

Lala la la lala la laaaaa...

nah I've no idea who you're talking about  " quoted by Biker ".

 LOL Mate i had a good laugh at that, i like your style, you even got the Lala la la lala la laaaaa, rite down to a T.  . Good work my funky Latino puta.


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

mate I haven't listened to them for years but that bit stuck in my head


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

have a habit off doing that.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

nice tattoo as well mate, is it a sleeve?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Biker said:


> I look even meaner when I eventually meet up with you


lol. Biker, if I was stopped at a traffic light and looked over and saw you I would lock the car doors


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

a rap thing, their real bad aases.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Mate, I was born at night, but I wasn't born last night. This is my favorite Cypress Hill song, just lyrics sorry. 

I think he look more like the bad boy Tank Abbot.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Biker said:


> hair advice from someone who's ginger


Man, that is funny Biker!

Also you look better with a full goatee.

Do you mind me enlarging that and hanging your pictures on my bedroom wall? 

Just kidding.

You would fit in nicely with the Hells Angels or the Vargas Harley Motorcycle Gangs. :axe: :gun:

Just kidding again! :beer:


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

hackskii said:


> Man, that is funny Biker!
> 
> Also you look better with a full goatee.
> 
> ...


lol it's your bathroom you'll hang the photo in, lol the full goatee may look better but I can eat soup better with just the chin beard 

I've been in a few bike clubs but nothing as 'serious' as the angels.


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

john33 said:


> nice tattoo as well mate, is it a sleeve?


yeah both arms are


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

very cool.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Biker, you are so funny. I said bedroom not bathroom handsome. 

A bit of background from the States point of view on Bikers.

In the States, when you are a biker you usually are in a motorcycle club.

Some clubs are Gangs and some are just riders doing something called runs.

That is where a bunch of guys and gals take off and ride somewhere (usually pituresque) in a group of just a few to maybe even 100 people.

They have something called a river run every year at about the same time.

They all get together in Laughlin Nevada. Many of these guys trailor their highly detailed and chromed bikes there.

For the most part they are a nice frendly get together. There are bands playing music and lots of alcohol and for the most part some drugs too.

Frequently motorcycle gangs show up at these events. Like the hells angels and i am pretty sure they are called Vargas. Some of these gangs are set up like little organizations distributing drugs (usually speed, and I think now extasy) and other things. They all fly their colors.

About 2 years ago the Vargas and Angels had a fued. Many people died and if you were flying your colors driving down the road alone they shot at you (each other).

since then the river run has had a big spot light on it and they are trying to stop this as we all know what happens when you get a bunch of drunk adults congragating anything can happen.

So, when I think of a Biker, they usually were a bad ass and looking at them funny would get you shot or stabbed.


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

yeah I know about the bike scene in the US, over there all clubs/gangs wear their patch/colours on their back. Where as over here, the MC clubs Angels, outlaws etc. wear their colours on their back same as the states but lesser clubs aren't allowed to and wear their colours/patch on their sleeve and are known as MCC, in northern ireland experience has taught us that putting your patch on you back attracts some very bad attention and you will be removing it one way or the other with the assistance of bigger clubs. I've been the chairman/president of two MCCs over the years but I got tired of the bloody politics of it all and don't ride for a club anymore.

We don't actually have any angels in Northern Ireland, the two MC clubs in NI are The Outlaws and The Chosen Few.

and IMHO if you have to trailer you bike it isn't worth having it


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Oh, but you should see the bikes that they trailor.

Probably $40.00 worth of bike. I mean they do all kinds of stuff to them. For the most part they look pretty cool but they have more tied up in just one motorcycle than I have in my truck and my jeep, and my jeep is still new 2002.

For the most part those places and events are made to be fun but a few crazy guys ruin it for all.

That last shootout was in a croud of people and people were just dropping like flies.


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

I know mate, even more in some money in some cases, in fact a lot more in some cases.


----------



## Deano! (Aug 6, 2004)

good pics mate


----------

